# كيف يعمل جهاز التيربو في السيارة ؟



## ابو زياد الخليلي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف يعمل جهاز التيربو في السيارة
وهل يوجد هذا الجهاز في سيارات البنزين


----------



## faysalfayez (9 سبتمبر 2008)

هلا بك اخي ابو زياد الخليلي
جهاز التيربو بالواقع هو عباره عن توربين و ضاغط متصلين على عمود واحد
الفكره هنا ان غازات الاحتراق الداخلي يتم استغلالها لتدوير التوربين الذي يقوم هو بدوره بتدوير الضاغط ليقوم الضاغط عندها بضغط خليط الهواء والبنزين قبل دخوله الى الاسطوانه....
عندها عند زياده الضغط الخاص بخليط البنزين والهواء تزاد الطاقه والقدره المنبعثه عند الاشتعال وبالتالي تزيد قدره المحرك وسيارتك تصبح اسرع فووووووووووووووووووووم

وبالمناسبه ,, هذا الجهاز هو اكسسوار للسياره يتم تركيبه او نزعه من المحرك
تحياتي يابن الخليل
اخوك ابن القدس


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك مهندس فايز لكن انا كنت في هيئة النقل العام وشوفت ان هناك سيارات بتعمل علي فكرة التربو يعني في الوضع ده ماكنش اكسسوار وانا معاك انه في السيارات الجديده بيركب كاكسسوار وكمان التربو بيخلي حجم البيستم اقل وبيزود قدرة الموتور حوالي 30 حصان ( لست متاكد من الرقم لكن اعتقد ذلك بنسبة 80 في الميه )


----------



## سنترصفقات (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككور


----------



## faysalfayez (10 سبتمبر 2008)

You are most welcome my friends
But i like to comment on one of disadvantages of the turbochargers
in the general operation when turbocharger works the exhaust valve opens early to get advantage of the exhaust gas energy to rotate the turbine so the power provided by the engine decreses if the turbo charger was not efficient but in the other side the power increses due the pressurization of the fuel-air mixture


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي فايز
لكن هل يوجد حولك صور او ماشابه او animation للتيربو
شكرا صديقي


----------



## faysalfayez (10 سبتمبر 2008)

I have some photos but in a book 
i will try to scan
but you can go for a websit to see


Best REgards


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا صديقي لقد وجدت ما اريده 
ولا تغلب نفسك مع السكنر ولا ترفع صور
احلى ابو الفوز 
تحياتي وعلى راسي كزدرة


----------



## faysalfayez (11 سبتمبر 2008)

You are most welcome Ya Basha


----------



## ابوشريف وطارق (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس التربو فى السيارة النقل الحديسة ضرورى لانة يزيد من قوتة وعزم السيارة اماالسيارات القديمة فى منها يعمل بى التربو واخر لا مثل السيارة المرشيدس 28و29و36وكثير منها اسف لم اعرف اسمك ولكن الموضوع شدنى اسف مرة تانى اخوك ابو شريف وطارق


----------



## s0os0o (19 مايو 2010)

thx


----------



## mostafamwafy (26 مايو 2010)

انا عندى فى السيارة البى ام دبليو 
زر مكتوب عليه t
هذا معناه انى لو كبست عليه يعمل الموتور تربو
ولا ايه
لانى لما بادوس عليه بيغير من عزم السيارة ويزيد من سرعتها فى وقت اقل


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mostafamwafy قال:


> انا عندى فى السيارة البى ام دبليو
> زر مكتوب عليه t
> هذا معناه انى لو كبست عليه يعمل الموتور تربو
> ولا ايه
> لانى لما بادوس عليه بيغير من عزم السيارة ويزيد من سرعتها فى وقت اقل



لو السيارة اوتوماتيك الزر ده بيعالي عزم الموتور بمعني بدل ما العربية بينقل الغيار علي rpm 3.5 هاينقل علي 5 او 6 .

معلومة التربو لو موجود هو دايما شغل لانه شغال علي هواء العادم مش ممكن ابد تقدر توقف هو العادم فادئما التربو اون لاين


----------

